# Sticky  How to avoid fork and hand hits.



## Charles

Several of you have asked me to do a video about how to avoid fork and hand hits ... and I finally did it. You will find the video in two parts here:

Part 1





Part 2





In spite of a couple of slips of the tongue, I hope you find the videos helpful.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito

Excellent tutorials Charles !! ... I could not describe better your text "having a tea cup with the queen" ha ha funny BUT VERY TRUE ... if I had access to this kind of info I could avoid the fork hits I had before learning how it should be done ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## PUNISHER

Really good video.You explain things very well.


----------



## The Warrior

Excellent videos Charles. Should help a bunch of people, including me. The speed bump effect is definitely what i was doing wrong. Thanks for doing this, most appreciated. Bookmarking this one.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Thanks Charles. I will be putting your fine instruction to use. My pouch holding and release technique definitely needs further practice and experimentation before Nirvana can ever be achieved . . . Ha! This definitely helps.


----------



## Charles

Thank you for your very kind words, everyone. I just hope the videos are helpful.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Excellent video Charles! Charles Saunders told me that I had far too many toys! Hmmmm, does that that also apply to you? -- Tex :cookie:


----------



## tradspirit

Excellent instructional video Charles!


----------



## Charles

Tex-Shooter said:


> Excellent video Charles! Charles Saunders told me that I had far too many toys! Hmmmm, does that that also apply to you? -- Tex :cookie:


I am sure you know the old saying ... Beware the man who has only one gun, because he probably knows how to use it well!

If that also applies to slingshots, then no one needs to beware of me!!!! :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher

thanks a lot it was a very helpful video I don't believe that ill ever hit the fork again


----------



## Incomudro

Great videos Charles - thank you!

Those are some of the clearest illustrations and explanations that I've seen.

I've definately been guilty of the speed bump effect.


----------



## Charles

Thanks again to everyone for your kind comments.

I do not mean to condemn the speed bump effect if one is knowingly using it for good purpose ... I certainly use it when shooting bare back, for instance. But you do need to understand it well, what causes it, and how it throws the ammo. If you do not understand it, you are just as likely to cause yourself or your frame some severe damage.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## 6ftdiesel

Great videos Charles.

Fantastic advice for a newcomer like myself.

Eoin


----------



## snessim

great videos, very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Fantastic Video Charles! Thank you for taking your time and knowledge to make the video's.

I appreciate it!!

SMS


----------



## Charles

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Fantastic Video Charles! Thank you for taking your time and knowledge to make the video's.
> 
> I appreciate it!!
> 
> SMS


You are more than welcome! Thank you for the kind words.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Withak

Good topic and nice videos. I had a nasty hand strike last week shooting with a jagged rock (bad choice, I know). I wonder now if my grip on that rock (other than the fact that it may not have been properly seated in the pouch) may have caused the speed bump effect you describe. I think tea with the Queen would have been less painful. :slap:


----------



## Charles

Withak said:


> Good topic and nice videos. I had a nasty hand strike last week shooting with a jagged rock (bad choice, I know). I wonder now if my grip on that rock (other than the fact that it may not have been properly seated in the pouch) may have caused the speed bump effect you describe. I think tea with the Queen would have been less painful. :slap:


Odd shaped rocks often result in a bad release ... resulting in fliers, fork and hand hits. That nasty speed bump effect strikes again!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bard

I am so glad to have found this before my slingshot arrived! You've likely saved me quite a bit of pain.


----------



## Rayshot

Bard said:


> I am so glad to have found this before my slingshot arrived! You've likely saved me quite a bit of pain.


Yes, it can be a huge help. May it be what keeps your cattys fork hit free.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Hey Charles, I'm only 30yrs old... and I love talking to folks older then me who can impart information from their life experience... I got this exact feeling from your videos. I have a lot of respect for you and really appreciate you taking the time to do this.

With respect,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Charles

Clever Moniker said:


> Hey Charles, I'm only 30yrs old... and I love talking to folks older then me who can impart information from their life experience... I got this exact feeling from your videos. I have a lot of respect for you and really appreciate you taking the time to do this.
> 
> With respect,
> 
> Clever Moniker


I find for myself that being older just means I have made a heck of a lot more mistakes than you younger fellows!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## TSM

I started using a different way of holding the pouch to avoid the speed bump and It's worked as far as not hitting hands or forks but not hitting the targets either. From about 10 m, I can get about 75% of my shots in a grouping around 6-8". But when I pinch it between the thumb and index finger, I'm grouping 4-5" but not as consistently (50 - 60% of shots). Any ideas?


----------



## Charles

Actually, that is a good way to hold your pouch for a smooth release. It is easier to move your fingers apart evenly. Again, due to my arthritis, I find that difficult to do. Also, if you are using very heavy bands, the between the finger grip may not be as secure as using your thumb ... depends on your hand strength.

As for problems with accuracy, the suggested remedy involves three steps: 1. practice, 2. practice, 3. practice 

Do not be too hard on yourself. Anytime you try something new, it will most likely upset your accuracy. You need to just keep practicing with it. Shoot from a bit closer to your target; shoot at larger targets. When you get to the point that you are getting a very high hit percentage, try smaller targets and/or move a bit further away. If you start to get frustrated, stop and come back some other time. Always end on a good note ... even if you have to move closer or shoot a bigger target to do so. You are training your muscle memory, and that usually takes a while. A big point with accuracy is to be as consistent as possible, shot to shot, with all aspects of your hold on the frame, your hold on the pouch, and your release. Consistency comes from practice.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Metropolicity

Charles,

Is your description of a 'choker' grip the same as the 'pinch' grip?


----------



## TSM

Charles said:


> ...If you start to get frustrated, stop and come back some other time. Always end on a good note ... even if you have to move closer or shoot a bigger target to do so.


Best advice I've had today. It's supposed to be fun, after all. Thanks.


----------



## Charles

Metropolicity said:


> Charles,
> 
> Is your description of a 'choker' grip the same as the 'pinch' grip?


It might be, but I am not sure how others are using the terminology "pinch grip". Basically, I think of "choker grip" as trying to choke the slingshot frame using your thumb on one side and your other fingers on the other side. Folks that use ergo frames usually use a choker grip. I think of "pinch grip" as referring to how you hold your ammo in the pouch when you draw ... pinched between your thumb and index finger, like you were trying to pinch someone.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Metropolicity

Charles said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles,
> 
> Is your description of a 'choker' grip the same as the 'pinch' grip?
> 
> 
> 
> It might be, but I am not sure how others are using the terminology "pinch grip". Basically, I think of "choker grip" as trying to choke the slingshot frame using your thumb on one side and your other fingers on the other side. Folks that use ergo frames usually use a choker grip. I think of "pinch grip" as referring to how you hold your ammo in the pouch when you draw ... pinched between your thumb and index finger, like you were trying to pinch someone.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

I've heard the pinch grip described exactly how you are a describing the choke hold. Not a real issue, just trying to 'get a hold' on grip terms


----------



## Sharker

Very well explained those minor aspects, thank you


----------



## HP Slingshots

Great videos!

-EpicAussie888


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the kind words, guys!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rubber bandit

Many thanks for your two videos. The first was very informative and the second was truly priceless! Your knowledge, experience and understanding of the mechanics of slingshot shooting was a revelation to me.


----------



## Charles

THANKS!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

If Charles did not make this post, There probably would'nt be any slingshots left because of people getting fork hits and painful hand hits!!

Charles...The savior of slingshots...


----------



## Charles

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Charles...The savior of slingshots...


HA!!! You can tell by my beard ....

A lot of folks know this stuff, not just me ... but not everybody takes the time to think it through and write it down or make a video. I just got tired of posting the same long verbal descriptions time after time. I suppose these videos could be thought of as a tribute to sloth ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Butterfly

TSM said:


> I started using a different way of holding the pouch to avoid the speed bump and It's worked as far as not hitting hands or forks but not hitting the targets either. From about 10 m, I can get about 75% of my shots in a grouping around 6-8". But when I pinch it between the thumb and index finger, I'm grouping 4-5" but not as consistently (50 - 60% of shots). Any ideas?





TSM said:


> I started using a different way of holding the pouch to avoid the speed bump and It's worked as far as not hitting hands or forks but not hitting the targets either. From about 10 m, I can get about 75% of my shots in a grouping around 6-8". But when I pinch it between the thumb and index finger, I'm grouping 4-5" but not as consistently (50 - 60% of shots). Any ideas?


 I always hold pouch this way. I belive, I got this habit from my archery practice. Much more control, and precise overhang.

Also, I have tried a variety of gloves, motorcycle, protective with no good results, and finally got the hockey glove for my left hand, which suffers the pain of bands and puch hits on my fingers while long time of practicing.


----------



## squirrel squasher

Another thing is to pull the bands straight back

It sounds simple, but if you use an anchor point and try to lower it you may have problems. This happened when I shot butterfly. I just had no realization of where I was drawing that it was equal to canting the frame


----------



## Pilgrim

Thank you sir!


----------



## Nelson

nice to meet you sir charles, thank you for sharing your knowledge these are the kind of details that need to be better shooters


----------



## jojoba

@Charles

It's been more than a year since your video upload..i'm a newbie from Indonesia.
i haven't own a slingshot yet, currently interested in EOS G7 from Ebay.

i came to this forum via google because of some beautiful memories of my childhood.

Your tutorial is very helpful for a newbie like me.
Getting hit is the first thing i want to avoid before firing my first steel ball in the future.

Thank you very much, Sir.. anic:


----------



## Charles

jojoba said:


> @Charles
> 
> It's been more than a year since your video upload..i'm a newbie from Indonesia.
> i haven't own a slingshot yet, currently interested in EOS G7 from Ebay.
> 
> i came to this forum via google because of some beautiful memories of my childhood.
> 
> Your tutorial is very helpful for a newbie like me.
> Getting hit is the first thing i want to avoid before firing my first steel ball in the future.
> 
> Thank you very much, Sir.. anic:


Welcome to the forum! And thank you for the kind words. Just be mindfully careful at the beginning, and it will become second nature before long. The important thing is to have fun !!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## devils son in law

Great videos Charles, should alleviate a lot of trial and error and sore fingers. I don't think your dog was all that impressed though....maybe he's already heard all this many times before!!


----------



## Charles

devils son in law said:


> Great videos Charles, should alleviate a lot of trial and error and sore fingers. I don't think your dog was all that impressed though....maybe he's already heard all this many times before!!


Thanks for the kind words.

Since Zulu does not have opposable thumbs, he exhibits no interest in slingshots. However, he is happy to go hunting, and razzes me when I miss.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## kwinpr

Thank you for sharing these great videos. They really help a new guy like me!


----------



## comviz1

Thank you charles, this is was extremely helpful. I am going to try the English Breakfast tea method next time I am shooting about.


----------



## POI

Thanks Charles. Old post but new stuff to me.


----------



## Charles

Again, thanks for the kind words guys. I hope you find it useful.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## lunasling

Excellent posts ! I have yet to experience fork hits and hand hits this post does help understanding how it can happen.


----------



## slinger2016

every time i try to shoot the scout slingshot gen 2 in ttf configiration i get a fork hit


----------



## Charles

slinger2016 said:


> every time i try to shoot the scout slingshot gen 2 in ttf configiration i get a fork hit


You are obviously doing something wrong, since others do not have the problem specific to the scout. You might find the following videos useful:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20079-bareback-my-way-explained/

Although the videos are about bareback shooting, the technique of bending the pouch to throw the ammo over the frame is well explained. For normal frames, I personally do not like this technique, as I find it degrades my accuracy. But if you cannot figure out why you are getting fork hits, then it is something you should try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## sinthemau

Thanks a lot Charles! Very useful for a beginner like me :thumbsup:


----------



## Allst

Thanks much for these videos Charles. You have taught me that maintaining correct form is important.


----------



## gunslingster

Some great information here, thanks.


----------



## SS-NC

Charles said:


> Several of you have asked me to do a video about how to avoid fork and hand hits ... and I finally did it. You will find the video in two parts here:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-1/
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-2/
> 
> In spite of a couple of slips of the tongue, I hope you find the videos helpful.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


From another greenhorn, spot on Mr. Charles. 
all seems so obvious, when ya have someone explain it. 
Thank you sir.


----------



## JoeS

I very much appreciate these videos - very helpful thankyou


----------



## snydes

Thx Charles ... your video's singlehandedly solved my problem of frame hits. Intel about why the strangle grip leads to frame hits and how just moving the thumb behind the frame totally solves the problem. I must have shot 150 balls today & not a single frame hit (which is unheard of for me). Really appreciate you taking the time to make these video's ....


----------



## Battue2

Treefork many thanks . I've seen these .


----------



## nike

Very good, Oh yeah :violin:


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Outstanding videos Charles, thank you SO MUCH for putting those up! If the Sling-world offered Academy Awards for helpful tutorial videos....


----------



## Adonis

Charles said:


> Several of you have asked me to do a video about how to avoid fork and hand hits ... and I finally did it. You will find the video in two parts here:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-1/
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-2/
> 
> In spite of a couple of slips of the tongue, I hope you find the videos helpful.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Link for the second part is not working, the correct one is 




Thank you Charles


----------



## josephlys

I like to push my forks forward a bit to line up my wrist straight. But sometimes i forget and angle it forward too much, not sure maybe also speedbump. Then I caught a glancing blow from a 9mm lead @ about 4.5+fpe.








I have from then on tried to be extra careful. And now I've upped my setup to 10.5mm lead @ 7.5 fpe + So I hope i dont forget.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Great information for a person fairly new to the Slingshot world. Is it more likely to happen with OTT or TTF or does it not matter.
Thanks!


----------



## msturm

Good evening. I know this post is old but the second video is not working.


----------



## Reed Lukens

CentralCoaster said:


> Great information for a person fairly new to the Slingshot world. Is it more likely to happen with OTT or TTF or does it not matter.
> Thanks!


Hand hits happen mostly with OTT, it's usually caused by having over-powered bands fot the ammo.
Sorry it took so long to respond 🤠 🍻 



msturm said:


> Good evening. I know this post is old but the second video is not working.


All fixed Mike.
Thanks!


----------

